# General Chat > General Discussion >  what is your favourite games.

## Thai

My favourite games are:

1) counter strike 1.4
2) GTA vice city IV
3) Halo 3 odst
4) Call of duty


what is yours....

----------


## kevinklain

My favorite all time game is Halo 3 odst. I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## King XII

My Favorite Games are follows which i loved to Played:
- Bio Shock 2
- Mass Effect 2
- Call of Duty 4
- Left 4 Dead

----------


## johnmarsh12

My Favorite Games.

Terraria 
Demigod
Metro: Last Light

----------


## martinharis

My favorite games are: Splinter Cell Conviction, Mario Galaxy, Tom Raider Underworld, Call of Duty Modern Warfare, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, James Bond Blood Stone, Medal of honor, GTA IV, Spiderman Shattered Dimension, Just Cause 2 and Mass Effect 2.

----------


## Peter.white77

My Favorite Games are:
- Need For Speed: Most Wanted
- Grand Theft Auto IV
- IGI
- Delta Force 
- Halo 3

----------


## jhonalan

My favorite games are counter strike, death house, half life, DiRT 3, portal2, battle field, cod 4, total war and Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood.

----------


## gerrypeter

Despite a rather short campaign and a disappointing storyline, Halo 2 is an exceptional shooter that frequently delivers thrilling, memorable, and unique moments in its online, co-op, and single-player modes.Cortana had been captured by the Gravemind, a disgusting creature intimately tied to the Flood.

----------


## donvincet

My favorite games are:

1. Gears of War
2. Age of Empires
3. Splinter Cell Conviction
4. COD Black Ops
5. Medal of honor

----------


## lylianbrew

My favorite games are need for speed, vice city, cricket by EA, call of duty. Whenever I am free from my work I will play these games to keep my mind fresh.

----------


## petercamera

I have many games collection and all are my favourite. Here are few such as Mass Effect 2, Call of Duty 4, Fallout III, Need for Speed, Starcraft II, GTA 4, and Super Mario Galaxy.

----------


## jasonprkr

I also have a huge list of games and my most favorite ones are: Max Payne, Grand Theft Auto Episodes from Liberty City, Age of Empires, Splinter Cell Conviction, Civilization IV, Metal Gear Solid Substance and Mass Effect 2.

----------


## marcusezell

My favourite gaming genres are action and racing. Few of my favorite games are Need for speed, Cricket by EA, Vice city, Call of duty. Whenever I am free from my work I will play these games to keep my mind fresh. And one of my favourite among here is Need for speed.

----------


## descuentoropa

My favorite Games are :Counter Strike, Rage, Splinter Cell Conviction, Need for Speed : Under Ground, Grand Theft Auto : Vice City, Resident Evil, Test Drive unlimited, Mass Effect 2, Call of Duty, Age of Empire, God of wars III and Spiderman Shattered Dimension.

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

My favorite all time game is Halo 3 odst. I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

My favorite Games are :Counter Strike, Rage, Splinter Cell Conviction, Need for Speed : Under Ground, Grand Theft Auto : Vice City, Resident Evil, Test Drive unlimited, Mass Effect 2, Call of Duty, Age of Empire, God of wars III and Spiderman Shattered Dimension.

----------


## heenam

My favorite games are
Need for Speed
San Andres
Counter Strike

----------


## warnchrist

I have PS3 gaming console and I love to play games on it Sports Champions, Resident Evil 5, Bayonetta, Demon's Souls and Battlefield: Bad Company 2. These are really superb games on ps3 console of gaming.

----------


## linesupplygrow

My favorite games are:

1. Splinter Cell Conviction
2. Medal of honor
3. Gears of War
4. COD Black Ops
5. Age of Empires

----------


## loriwrox

Mine is Final Fantasy IX, for me the perfect game in every single aspect.
Following that, Kingdom Hearts, Zelda: Wind Waker, Resident Evil 4, Pokémon Blue, Fallout 3 and Mass Effect 2.
My favourite series, however, is the Jak & Daxter trilogy.

----------


## abbotabner

My favorite games are NFS most wanted, The Elders scroll, Call of Duty and many more. This games are compatible for controllers and  it is a very friendly games and you can play this games very easily.

----------


## tromsteven

My favourite games.

1. Vice City
2. Resident Evil 
3. Test Drive unlimited 
4. Mass Effect 2 
5. Call of Duty

----------


## lololopezz

My favorite games are
Call of duty 4
Delta force
Sim 3

----------


## hansieclarke

My favorite games are :
1. Portal 2
2. Crysis 2
3. Need for speed the Run
4. Rage

----------


## kadentrom

My favourite games are.

1. Super Smash Bros. Brawl
2. Minecraft
3. Sonic Adventure 2 
4. Team Fortress 2
5. Half-Life 2

----------


## eddiecrosby

My favorite all time game is Halo 3 ODST. I played it so many times and I have extensive experience in this game. He really did great graphics and interesting features. It is very easy to play and easy to install. Here, I am very happy to read you post on this game

----------


## katestone17

My favorite games are
Call of Duty 4
God of War 3
Dragon Age 2
IGI 2

----------


## petersidle10

My favorite all time game is Halo 3 odst. I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## donrogers

On the computer - Spider Solitaire - It's for the older generation but so so addictive

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

My preferred all-time activity is Mobile 3 odst. I have performed it so many some time to I have long encounter of farmville. Really it has awesome and great visual and exciting functions. It is really very simple to play and simple to set up. Here I am very satisfied to study you publish about farmville.

----------


## outsourcefirm

My preferred all-time activity is Halo 3 odst. I have performed it so many some time to I have long encounter of farmville. Really it has awesome and great visual and exciting functions. It is really very simple to play and simple to set up.

----------


## seniorlivingca

My favorite all time game is Halo 3 odst. I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## pollardjames

My favourite games are:

1) counter strike 1.4
2) GTA vice city IV
3) Halo 3 odst
4) Call of duty

----------


## offshoreaccouting

My recommended all-time action is Cellular 3 odst. I have conducted it so many a while to I have lengthy experience of the farmville game. Really it has amazing and excellent visible and interesting features. It is really very easy to perform and easy to set up.

----------


## paulssmith

These are my favorite games:
Cricket
Portal 2
World of warcraft
Basketball

----------


## mikedake

Mass Effect 2 is my favorite game. It is great action game and it has wonderful graphics. I like the story and technology of this game. I am very happy playing with this game and modifying every weapon for proper ammo and best fit then maybe you'll like it.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

My preferred all-time activity is Mobile 3 odst. I have performed it so many some time to I have long encounter of farmville. Really it has awesome and great visual and exciting functions. It is really very simple to play and simple to set up. Here I am very satisfied to study you publish about farmville.

----------


## enriquekenn

Mostly I love to play racing and fighting video games so in these categories my favorite games are like Formula F1 2012 Racing, Need For Speed, Battle Fight, Portal II, Call of Duty and Heavy Rain.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

I have PS3 system and I enjoy playing game titles on it Sports Champions, Resident Evil 5, Bayonetta, Demon's Souls and Battlefield: Bad Company 2. These are really superb game titles on ps3 game playing system of game playing.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

My favorite all time game is Halo 3 odst. I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## helena27

These are my favorite sports
Football
Tennis
Basketball
Table tennis

----------


## johnsondepp

I love to play video games and I am very addicted to this. My favourite video game is GTA vice city 4. This is one of the best mind exercising and chasing game. Characters of this game are awesome.

----------


## ShaneBro

My favorite game is Counter Strike 1.6. This is nice adventure oriented game in which you can enjoy the complete thrill and entertain your self. This is one of the nice game which is like by so many people.

----------


## cristood

Mine favorite games are Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3, Half Life 2, Mass Effect 2, Gran Turismo, Grand Theft Auto IV, Need For Speed: Swift, BioShock 2, Portal 2, Max Payne, Age of Empires and Battlefield 2.

----------


## sandraamoose

My favorite game are
Rage
Minecraft
Need for speed

----------


## Chrisbryan

I am a pretty big fan of Counter Strike.

----------


## burceyork92

My favorite PC games are:
- World of warcraft
- Red alert
- Fallout 3
- Rage

----------


## rickeydepp

My favourite game is GTA vice city. I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install.

----------


## shaggywills

My favorite game are:-
Final Fantasy XIII-2
SSX
Halo:Reach

----------


## Jimmycampble

I like so many games to played. I love this games which are under this sentence:
1. The first is Super Mario.
2. Street fighter.
3. Double dragon.
This are my favorite games.

----------


## billygun

My favorite games are  Need For Speed, Flash Games, Halo and WoW

----------


## martina22

My favorite game are:
Max Payne 3
Tomb Raider

----------


## brissbill

Counter Strike, Mafia, James Bond Blood Stone and Need for Speed are some of my favorite games. These games are very important and popular among  the people. I really enjoy playing these games.

----------


## BreadHog

There are so many nice game and my favorite one Counter Strike 1.6. This is one of the nice game which is like by so many people. This is nice adventure oriented game in which you can enjoy the complete thrill and entertain your self.

----------


## madonnas

My favorite games
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings
Hockey FIghts
SSX
Halo

----------


## justinthomsony

My most favorite games are Call of Duty :2 and Vice City. The both one are extremely superb option to be chilled out. I really love to play video games, I have played many of games yet. But the both of one are really looking exceptional for me. I am highly impressed by these games so much.

----------


## Justinesparm

These are my favorite games Halo 3 odst, SSX, Tomb Raider, Max Payne 3 and always play these games with my friends or my brother.

----------


## jonathondavid458

My favorite games are: Splinter Cell Conviction, Mario Galaxy, Tom Raider Underworld, Call of Duty Modern Warfare, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, James Bond Blood Stone, Medal of honor, GTA IV, Spiderman Shattered Dimension, Just Cause 2 and Mass Effect 2.

----------


## petercruze58

My Favorite Games are follows which i loved to Played:
    - Bio Shock 2
    - Mass Effect 2
    - Call of Duty 4
    - Left 4 Dead

----------


## homerean

My favourite games are Need for Speed most wanted, Call of duty 4, Mass effect 3, Dead space 2, Blood bowl, Max Payne and many more games. These all games are hardest action adventures games which I love to play in my PC. You can also play these games in any gaming console or online. All games are worth for me to play games like this is treat for me.

----------


## lovelycarol

My favorite PC games are as following:
Bio Shock Infinite
TruckSaver
Swat 4

----------


## lancejack125

My favorite all time game is Halo 3 odst. I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## kevindonald270

My Favorite Games are follows which i loved to Played:
    - Bio Shock 2
    - Mass Effect 2
    - Call of Duty 4
    - Left 4 Dead

----------


## tonyzabler

I like Mass effect 3, Call of duty and Counter strike 1.4 but my favorite game is a Mass Effect 3. It is new version of Mass effect game. It is a very interesting game. I have played every day Mass Effect 3. It has nice sound track, interesting graphics and great futures.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

My favorite games are: Splinter Cell Conviction, Mario Galaxy, Tom Raider Underworld, Call of Duty Modern Warfare, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, James Bond Blood Stone, Medal of honor, GTA IV, Spiderman Shattered Dimension, Just Cause 2 and Mass Effect 2.

----------


## perybutler

Mass effects III is my favorite game. It has good plot which create it most interesting in gamers. It is full on war and fight which create its different value in gamers.

----------


## pollardjack59

My favorite all time game is Halo 3 odst. I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## kevinpollard578

I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## johnymorgans

I play games a lot and Mass effects III is my favorite game. It is an action game and i love this action games a lot more then the other genre. The graphics and the programming of this game is awesome and unbelievable.

----------


## peteradams589

My favorite games are: Splinter Cell Conviction, Mario Galaxy, Tom Raider Underworld, Call of Duty Modern Warfare, Battlefield: Bad Company 2, James Bond Blood Stone, Medal of honor, GTA IV, Spiderman Shattered Dimension, Just Cause 2 and Mass Effect 2.

----------


## Monicastone

Some of my favorite game are
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
Minecraft

----------


## tellymaxx

Counter Strike, Mass Effect 2, Mafia 2 and Call of Duty 4 are some of mine favorite games. These games are entertag and fun giving. A part from that playing these is best to spend time.

----------


## eddiecrosby

My favorite all time game is Halo 3 ODST. I played it so many times and I have extensive experience in this game. He really did great graphics and interesting features. It is very easy to play and easy to install. Here, I am very happy to read you post on this game

----------


## alijeckson

My favorite games are 
Need for Speed most wanted,
Mass effect 3,
Call of Duty 4,
Blood bowl,
Bio Shock 2.

----------


## kevinjack542

My favorite all time game is Halo 3 odst. I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## robinjkson

My favorite game are
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
L.A. Noire
Minecraft

----------


## katejoli

My favorite all time game is Halo 3 odst. I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## jackson-sandra

My most favorite PC games are
Rage
Army Men 2
SSX

----------


## peermurphy

I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## Annespaceyy

I like playing
StarCraft II:Heart of the Swarm
Need for speed
L.A. Noire

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I also have a huge list of games and my most favorite ones are: Max Payne, Grand Theft Auto Episodes from Liberty City, Age of Empires, Splinter Cell Conviction, Civilization IV, Metal Gear Solid Substance and Mass Effect 2.

----------


## jonathanmark232

My Favorite Games are follows which i loved to Played:
    - Bio Shock 2
    - Mass Effect 2
    - Call of Duty 4
    - Left 4 Dead

----------


## Baconmi

My most favorite game are
- Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City
- Fable: The Journey 
- Angry Bird

----------


## rupertharris

My favorite games are
Need for Speed most wanted,
Mass effect 3,
Call of Duty 4,
Blood bowl,
Bio Shock 2.

----------


## Tomasim

My most favorite game are as following:
Comanche 4
Hockey FIghts
TruckSaver

----------


## Lizaaswift

I love playing game. My favorite game are
Unstoppable Gorg
Pineapple Smash Crew
BioShock

----------


## naomiweelson

My most favorite game is Grand Theft Auto III.

----------


## aliensq

I love to play game when I get free. My favorite game are The Sims 3: Showtime, Resident Evil..

----------


## pollardmark52

I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## pretty--lady

Games are very fun to play I like playing World of Warcraft , Diablo III .

----------


## donaldmark587

I have played it so many time and I have long experience of this game. Really it has nice and great graphic and interesting features. It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

My Favorite Games are follows which i loved to Played:
- Bio Shock 2
- Mass Effect 2
- Call of Duty 4
- Left 4 Dead

----------


## rickyanti

I have played lot of game. I feel very nice to play game. Here are some very interesting game Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier , Team Fortress 2 .

----------


## christinablk

I play game for fun in free time. 
Dishonored, Mass Effect 3, Deus Ex: Human Revolution are my favorite game.

----------


## shauntett25

It is really very easy to play and easy to install. Here I am very happy to read you post about this game.

----------


## messiminaj

These are my favorite game:  SmashMuck Champions, Tribes: Ascend , European Bus Simulator.

----------


## kierangost

My favourite games are:

1. Need For Speed
1. Call Of Duty
2. Golden Axe
3. Contra
4. Streetwars.

----------


## JohnHalden

My favorite games are:
Bomber Man
Super Mario
Snow Bros
Puzzle Bubbles
Hidden Objects

----------


## smokdarecki

I love space-ships Eve or similar, but Aliens always  shutt me down - this is very frustrating!  :Wink:  
As for other games, I love lottery games and so called lotto games.

----------


## johanssoncolin

I love to play war game. Guild Wars 2  is the favorite game I have played in my life.

----------


## smokdarecki

Hi! Iam just curious, how people can spend hours, at the front of monitor and killing each other in this video games.
Uhhh...after 250 killed, I could got enough for life! 
You should try to play roulette online. There  is casino online, where you can play without money, for hours. And, the sound is so realistic, because this game is interactive.

----------


## lennonrowen

I most like to play action and racing games and I have many collection of them. Among all them, my favourite are Need for speed and Starcraft II.

----------


## Misrarobin

My most favorite PC game
Lone Survivor 	
Amnesia: The Dark Descent

----------


## jamesmockery

My favorite games are IGI-2 and need for speed most wanted. Both games are really rocking and entertainment. Whenever I have a lots of stress then I playing a these games on my laptop.

----------


## jeremiah

My most favorite games are:
 Super Mario
Call Of Duty 4
God Of War 3
Dragon Age 2
IGI 2

______________________
Dental Implants Manhattan

----------


## LindsayWilliams30

My favorite game are Max Payne 3 and Dishonored.

----------


## catrice.ailget

My most favorite games are:

Call Of Duty 4
God Of War 3
Dragon Age 2
IGI 2
Grand Theft Auto

________________________________
Cosmetic Dentist Manhattan

----------


## withdi

God of War, GTA, Call iof Duty etc...

----------


## Brice

Well,
I like many different games because games are so good for the entertainment.
Mostly i like these games,...
Call of duty black ops
Need for speed most wanted
God Of War...

*foster city personal trainer*

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

GTA and NFS are my most favorite game. I played in the weekends nearly 2 to 3 hours. I like it lot.


*For your information:*

Prateektechnosoft is a Netsuite Partner and expertise in NetSuite ERP, CRM,  Cloud CRM, PSA and other Netsuite Solutions. And also providing Netsuite services of implementation, integration, support & development services.

----------


## Kiwi123

My favourite games are: pikachu, hugo,..

----------


## Betty_M

my favorite is car race and Puzzle

----------


## Funny

Hi everyone. Previously, I could not imagine that in this place you can play well, but it turns out there is an online casino from Thailand and they have an excellent structure for the game and reliable payments: www.templateure.com All Rights Reserved.

----------


## mimbo

CS:GO forever in my heart!

----------


## FR33DDAWG

Hey! WoW has always been my favorite game. This game gave me a whole lot of emotions and I'm not going to stop playing it.
I recently even created a second account, but I didn't really want to improve my character from scratch, so I decided to ask for help at https://boosthive.eu/wow/pvp 
These guys helped me with boosting my account very quickly and efficiently. Recommend!

----------


## JoldGold

The games I like best are the ones I played as a teenager. Yes, there are a lot of modern games that are just as interesting, but they're not all that exciting. For example, for Mario fans, I recommend a browser game called Angry Mario World https://www.manamonster.com/games/28...ry-mario-world This game has been slightly improved, making it even more interesting.

----------

